# Dogs and silica gel..?



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

what would happen if a dog ate one of those little sachets of silica gel u get in packaging? i kno it says not for human consumption but wat does it actually do?

just caught my pup playing with something small and white and on closer inspection saw it what it was and threw it in the outside bin. i have no idea where the hell it came from as i havent bought anythin with one in for ages!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

IMO Going by humans consuming it. If only a small amount ingested, there should be no affects although maybe a mild tummy upset. If large quantities had been consumed it can lead to a blockage of intestinal tract.
Silica Gel is used in some cat litter I do believe for absorbtion


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

It's used to absorb moisture.

I remember being sat cleaning my room out a few years ago, and there were lots of empty shoe boxes, with a pack of this silica gel in them. I flung them to the side and forgot. In comes my 14 week old Jack Russell puppy, and proceeds to eat one pack.

I realised after she had ate about half a pack. I was straight onto the vet and she said there shouldn't be any problems, keep a close ye, give her plenty of water.
She was sick once and that was that, so I wouldn't worry.

I felt so angry with myself though for not realising that she would eat them.


----------

